# Flax seed?? rape seed?? hemp seed??



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you know about the use of these seeds? 

Should they be use during breeding and/or racing.

Just was wondering the whens and whys of the use of these seeds.

Do you use any of these seeds and if so how much should they get for racing. When and why?

What do you know and will you share it with us?

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Unless they're already in a mix that I feed, I don't use them..........sorry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

flax seed Benefits: To restore the balance between Omega-6 and Omega-3 essential fatty acids, the others Im not sure, but just using common sense, I tend to buy the mix that has the most diversity and then, if you want something more just add it in....


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> flax seed Benefits: To restore the balance between Omega-6 and Omega-3 essential fatty acids, the others Im not sure, but just using common sense, I tend to buy the mix that has the most diversity and then, if you want something more just add it in....


I breed and race with my own custom mix. I am looking to make some changes in the racing mix this year. That is why I asked about these three seeds. I plan to use one or more of them in my mix this year and was looking for some input.

As far as just adding it in. I first need to know how much to add in???

Ace


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have used all 3 of these seeds for racing and breeding they are all loaded with fat so one must use them in very small amounts.I used these seeds for the long races 400- 600 miles 1/2 teaspoon per bird, of each seed,for breeders I used 1 tea spoon per bird *GEORGE


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was told of a Turbo mix. I think it was a rape, safflower and hemp seed mix.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Rape here its caled canolla takes away some of the protien away from the peas. if you use it use very small amount.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> What do you know about the use of these seeds?
> 
> 
> 
> Ace


Hi Ace

Here by us they call a mixture of them,all equal parts with an equal part Canary seed a SNEAKY MIX.
All mixed together you give 5gr per bird of the mix to your racers at noon during racing season.
It gives them plumage like nothing else and extra energy!
DO NOT overfeed !!!!!

Bezz


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was thinking of using them in very small amounts in their racing mix. Then up the amounts just before the races.

If you have a special way you use any of these seeds or other things before the races and do not want to share it with the world PM me.

Ace


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> What do you know about the use of these seeds?
> 
> Should they be use during breeding and/or racing.
> 
> ...



Flax: Antixoxidants and Omega-3
Hemp: Balance Omega3 and 6, Essential Fatty Acid and Amino Perfect for athletes !!!!

A MUST FOR RACING !!!! I would start with 10%/10% in your feed mixtures and work up to 15%/15% as you see the results (not to mention the shine on the birds).


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Site that gives the fat content of seeds. 

http://www.curezone.com/foods/fatspercent.asp

May want to think about some of the other seeds on the list as far as fats go. The seeds you listed are not the top for content. 

Randy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you both, great input! That link will come in handy. 

Last year I only used safflower to up the fat content of their feed and upped that for the races. As good as my birds did last year ( winning 8 yb races ) I feel their feed was not quite right and that is one of the things I feel can be improved on this year.

Other things that I will be looking at this year are:

Loft ventilation

Trapping/Training them to land only on the landing board (perferably on the pad)

Training and release stations

Better birds for the 300 +

Motivation

Changes in medication and natural supplements

If you want to chat about any of these things please start a new thread on it. I have to head to work now but will start some new threads on these things tonight if you have not beat me to it. These are the things that can make or break you and your team. 

I believe if I/my birds can improve in all of these areas *WE* will reach my goals for the 09 yb season! *NO Renee * don't ask what my goals are for this year. I have emailed those goals to Ken/*whitesnmore* & Randy/*Hillsfamilyloft*. They are swarn not tell you until the season is over. 

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What do you know about the use of these seeds? 

*They should all be used sparingly.*

Should they be use during breeding and/or racing.

*Usually there is enough safflower in the pigeon mix so they don't need any extra, and all can be used as a snack-away from meals. Flax seed can be added during moulting season, but use little as it gives the birds the runs, if used too much, especially in combination with the others.Flax seed is good for plumage. *

*I would not add anything to the racing mix they eat, as it is nutritionally complete for those needs. I do add organic brown long grain rice to the seed for extra energy.*


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I do add organic brown long grain rice to the seed for extra energy.[/B]


Hi Trees

Could you please elaborate on the issue of RICE.
I have heard so many stories about giving rice.
How do you give it?
What is your reason for giving it and when?
What are the advantages of giving rice?

Regards Bezz


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Bezz said:


> Hi Ace
> 
> Here by us they call a mixture of them,all equal parts with an equal part Canary seed a SNEAKY MIX.
> All mixed together you give 5gr per bird of the mix to your racers at noon during racing season.
> ...



I'm waiting to hear more about this brown rice to Bezz. How is it best used during racing?

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bezz said:


> Hi Trees
> 
> Could you please elaborate on the issue of RICE.
> I have heard so many stories about giving rice.
> ...


I add the rice sparingly (uncooked) to their seed mix, only about 2 percent of the mix is the rice. 

The advantages of using organic long grain (unmilled) brown rice, is that it is a valuable food source, it has a high vitamin B content. The vitamin is contained in the husk and in the germ, and is lost in dehusked rice. B vitamins are important for energy and metabolism of proteins and carohydrates and fats and more. It's good for breeders too.


----------

